

This is what a tweet looks like - anderzole
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/this_is_what_a_tweet_looks_like.php

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1277612>

------
benatkin
Here's the original: <http://mehack.com/map-of-a-twitter-status-object>

~~~
abstractbill
I was hoping that would be more readable, but it's actually even less so
(Scribd's fullscreen button doesn't work for me on OS X / Chrome).

Shame, this looks interesting - I would love to see a plain-text version.

------
Raphael
Scribd is hard to view. Just look at the source and paste into something for
highlighting (or use something like the JSONView extension).

<http://api.twitter.com/1/statuses/show.json?id=12296272736>

------
chiquita
the tweet tweet itself looks like this...
[http://github.com/mzsanford/twitter-text-
rb/blob/master/lib/...](http://github.com/mzsanford/twitter-text-
rb/blob/master/lib/regex.rb)

------
sunkencity
Wow, I really liked the whimsical looks of that illustration!

------
hockeybias
Thanks!

